# Bottom Cleaning



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey guys. Buddy of mine wants me to clean the bottom of his boat and what not. Whats the the best tool to use fer the job?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

what kind of boat?????? Is it in the water??? Is it a painted hull???


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

30ft fiberglass painted hull, yes it is in the water


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

get youa paint scraper and sos pads work the best in my opinion..


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

10-4 preciate it


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

You will also need suction cup handles (1), if your swimming/diving. One point to consider is the paint...it will come off in a "cloud" as you scrub and some bottom paints are very toxic. The primary concern is what you may ingest via your regulator.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

thanks man


----------



## Xakane (Aug 11, 2009)

Used to do this for a living. 5 in 1 scrapers work the best. The curved edge works great on the prop shafts and flat edge for the props. There is also a pointed side that is handy for cleaning barnacles off of the speed wheels. For through holes I always used a long flat blade ground down to dull edges but a long screwdriver should work equally well just be careful. For the hull I've found that floor buffer pads work great. Just cut them up into sections. Be very gentle with ablative bottoms.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (9/5/2008)* The primary concern is what you may ingest via your regulator.


That really shouldn't be a concern... the only thing you should be getting through your regulator is breathing gas/air from the tank or compressor.


----------



## Xakane (Aug 11, 2009)

The problem is that that while you are cleaning the boat you usually have your back to the ground, sand and other debris gets into your regulator and it leaks. On a typical dive you don't notice it because the water makes it's way right back out but when your on your back it has a tendency to drip right into your mouth. Not good.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *FelixH (8/14/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Mike aka FishWerks (9/5/2008)* The primary concern is what you may ingest via your regulator.
> ...






Thanks for your input Felix. What "should" be and _will_ be are two entirely different critters. 



For the OP I'll say it again, watch the paint and the sh#t that comes with it.


----------

